# Speakers - Which once?



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought I had my mind made up on the speakers I was going to use. I had purchased the Def Tech 8040 series speakers for my HT. They are the once with the sub built in for the main speakers. They sounded really nice at Best Buy when I listened to them. I still think they sound nice. However today I finally was able to set these speakers up, listen to them before I begun my HT build this Monday and I'm not sure I like the sub setup in the speakers. I've decided to just purchase a different sub (SVS) and then add another one in the future or just get one big one. This should give me the base I need without requiring my speakers to give me some base. 

I'm mostly going to be watching movies but will do some music as well. Mainly movies though. My room is 11'x22' and 8' ceiling height. It's in the basement also. As for budget, I'm a little open for this at the moment. I'm thinking I could spend up to $1000 per speaker give or take. I may keep the surround Def Tech bipolar speakers though as I really like them and the surrounds aren't as important as my center and of course the mains. I will be using Onkyo 809 receiver.

What kind of speakers do you all recommend I test out?

Thanks


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The Ascend Acoustics Sierra Towers are within your price range. They have gotten good reviews by those who have bought them.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Klipsch Reference series do an outstanding job with movies and are very efficient speakers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

They are good for movies and music
Focal 726V
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-41254-focal-chorus-726v-tower-speakers-pr.aspx
The center
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-4927-focal-cc700v-center-speaker.aspx

Use the Definitive for surrounds, if you desire

Or, this Focal for surrounds
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-4925-focal-sr700v-surround-speaker-pr.aspx
Or, the 705V for surrounds
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-41245-focal-chorus-705v-bookshelf-speakers-pr.aspx

And, Atlantic Technology is good
http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=128

And, look at KEF
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542860823/kef-q900?s_c=site_search
The center
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/548023570/kef-q600c-center-channel?s_c=site_search


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

There are lots of speakers out there, many good, few great, and a lot of stuff that is completely un-impressive. I listened to most of the brands available locally (BostonAcoustics, Monitor Audio, Klipsch, Polk, KEF, etc) and I thought all those I just listed were quite decent and worth an audition by anyone in your price range. I easily settled on Paradigm for myself with no regrets or second guessing. I recommend anyone have a listen to them before coming to a decision. The AVR may be the heart of a system, but the speakers are its soul.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone familiar with this B&W speakers? http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Theatre_Solutions/FPM_VM_Series/Overview.html


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you looking for floor standers, book shelf, wall mount, or in wall?


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I would prefer on wall but floor standing speakers a good too.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Wanted to give an update. I just purchased my new speakers. I bought the B&W CM9's for the fronts and center and got the DS3 for rears since I wanted to wall mount those. I'm very happy with them but boy were they expensive. Oh well they should last me for a while.

Do you all think a 7.2 is overkill for an 11'x22' room? 8' ceiling. I am going to wire for 7.2 regardless. Now on to a Sub purchase.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your decision. Making the final decision is the toughest part because of the uncertainty in deciding which is best. 

I bought a sub, rear surrounds, various accessories and room acoustic panels the weekend and it feels good to have made the decision finally and to now await the delivery. It's just like Xmas eve.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Congratulations. I am sure you will be happy with your choice. B&W makes some fine products. I worked for dealers that sold them for many years and the quality was always outstanding. Customers were almost always happy with them. They are pricey, by my standards, but if you are comfortable with the price, they will generally more than satisfy.


----------



## rmichnow (Feb 9, 2012)

DESCypher said:


> Wanted to give an update. I just purchased my new speakers. I bought the B&W CM9's for the fronts and center and got the DS3 for rears since I wanted to wall mount those. I'm very happy with them but boy were they expensive. Oh well they should last me for a while.
> 
> Do you all think a 7.2 is overkill for an 11'x22' room? 8' ceiling. I am going to wire for 7.2 regardless. Now on to a Sub purchase.


Which B&W CM center did you go with, the CM Centre or CM Centre 2? Did you demo each center and if yes, what's your feedback? Let us know what sub you get to match up. Thanks.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

@MikeBiker; thanks man. Yes I can sleep a little better tonight!  I had been researching, listening and reading and finally got something that I think I'm going to love. I too have to get some room stuff but I'll concentrate on that after my equipment is all set. 

@rmichnow; I got the CM Center 2 and I listened to them before purchasing. I also listened to the CM 5 and 8 and boy these CM9's are just out of control! The CM9 is just fantastic. The Mids are really nice, they are full of sound and a bit wide. The base is also nice and rich. The sound was really natural to me. I love base and mids and I was satisfied with how they sounded. The price was a bit much for me too but I wanted to buy something I could be happy with for years to come. You can always change receivers but speakers last for a long time so I went ahead and did. 

I'm now researching Subs. I've been told the SVS PB12's are good but I haven't heard them and I now found the VS-18.1 subs that I'm reading is really really good. It's a DIY type of sub by a guy who's apparently respected in the forums from PA. $848 free shipping. I'll eventually be getting two but for now I'll do one. My pocket is just on fire. More to come...


----------



## rmichnow (Feb 9, 2012)

DESCypher, congrats with your new system.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

rmichnow said:


> DESCypher, congrats with your new system.


Thank you! Pretty excited.


----------



## rmichnow (Feb 9, 2012)

DESCypher said:


> Thank you! Pretty excited.


I listened to the CM9s yesterday at my local BB. Very nice for music. They did not have the Centre 2 available to demo, as well as, did not have the CM9s connected for movies. I've read some great posts about the Centre 2. My concern is the B&W CM9s appear pricey when adding the Centre 2 (even though a great CC) and the CM1s for surround. 
I also listened to the DefTech BP8060STs in action with movies. Very impressed for movies due to internal subs, not so much for music. 
My usage is 95% Movies/TVs and 5% music, however, I believe if a speaker can reproduce music well, it should do the same for movies and then you add on a good subwoofer for the bass (action scenes). 
Good luck with the sub. Lots of good ID brands out there. You should read the recent $1,000 subwoofer shootout on AVS forum


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I check that article out tonight. Thanks Yes I agree if a speaker can do music well then you should be good for movies with a nice sub.


----------

